# Lou camera bag vs Toy loulou



## MiaKing

I have both but I want to keep only one because they are too similar in size (I'm minimalist and don't want to have too many) which one would you prefer? Please excuse my pajama lol


----------



## mgrant

I truly like both bags, but if I were to only keep one, I'd keep the camera bag. I know the toy lou is the "trendier" of the two, and no doubt it's really cute and smooshy - but in my experience the camera bag holds more and would be more practical in the long run. Plus I think it falls into the "classic" territory more than the toy lou. I feel like some people would vote for the lou right now because it's popular, but I'm just thinking long-term.


----------



## Bagaholic1007

The toy looks a bit cuter on you. But it really boils down to whether you prefer flaps or zippers. Whatever you decide, they both look great!


----------



## misskittee

The camera bag is definitely more practical but I'll probably always choose the toy over it. I love mine even though it doesn't hold a ton.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Bagaholic1007 said:


> The toy looks a bit cuter on you. But it really boils down to whether you prefer flaps or zippers. Whatever you decide, they both look great!


I second this.


----------



## HarlemBagLady

I didn’t vote because it’s a hard decision for me too lol. I have the Toy Loulou and although I love it, I often wonder if I should’ve gotten the Lou camera bag instead. Both bags are classic to me, so it’s not that I worry it will go out of style. It’s versatile and it goes well from day to night, and a flap bag will always be in for me. I love many things about it but it doesn’t hold anything. The Lou seems to hold a bit more and that was the main reason I wanted it. I think I may still get it some time down the line.


----------



## HavPlenty

If you can get away with carrying the bare necessities, get the Toy. It looks really cute on you. I went to the Saint Laurent store to get the Toy but got the Lou instead. The Toy as cute was just too small.


----------



## jelly-baby

I would choose the Toy Lou as I am not keen on the bulky look of the camera bag.  If I was going for the camera bag style, I would get a mini Lou.  I am very minimal with what I carry and currently use a Blogger bag so I am used to carrying very little.


----------



## Moxisox

I agree with above that it basically comes down to if you prefer a zipper or a flap. Also if you feel the toy loulou will be large enough for your daily essentials in the long run. I have the Lou camera bag and love it. I also have the toy puffer bc it’s larger than the regular toy loulou, and love it as well.


----------



## maris.crane

I like the drop/placement better on the Toy LouLou; and I like that you can detach the strap on the LouLou and use a chain. So, I voted for that one


----------



## MiaKing

Thank you all for your opinions! I decided to keep toy loulou! Maybe I'm spoiled by louis vuitton zipper that works like a butter. Unfortunately I have been using my YSL camera bag for over 6 months and I was carrying it around with the zipper open all the time because it was so hard to open/close. I just didn't like to pull the zipper so hard


----------



## amary18

Thanks for sharing this comparison, I didn't realize how big the Lou camera bag looked in comparison to the Toy. This is helping me with my decision also to keep the Toy!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Agreed. I found the camera bag too big for my 5’2” stature, too soft to maintain shape, and the leather around the zipper is prone to scratches (at least the floor model).


----------



## natjyl

Not sure if this helps at all - I bought the camera bag initially and ended up selling it since the leather wears REALLY quickly and depending on how you wear it (i do it cross body) it dents very quickly in the back because of how it shapes to your hips. I really didn't like that. I ended up purchasing a toy loulou instead and love it. Even tho it's not adjustable strap it fits well and i'm 5'3. 

I like that it's classy enough to detach the straps and wear it as a clutch if I had formal events to attend


----------



## Bagaholic1007

natjyl said:


> Not sure if this helps at all - I bought the camera bag initially and ended up selling it since the leather wears REALLY quickly and depending on how you wear it (i do it cross body) it dents very quickly in the back because of how it shapes to your hips. I really didn't like that. I ended up purchasing a toy loulou instead and love it. Even tho it's not adjustable strap it fits well and i'm 5'3.
> 
> I like that it's classy enough to detach the straps and wear it as a clutch if I had formal events to attend


Thanks for sharing! Very useful information for those of us considering the camera bag


----------



## MissDee

I know the poster made her decision but I would also pick the toy.

A lot depends on your lifestyle, but being able to change the strap on the toy is more of a consideration for me weirdly.

I also find that when a bag is bigger I’ll just fill it without really thinking about what I need. 

MissDee


----------



## Autumn2020

I like the camera bag for everyday use.


----------



## peaches24

MiaKing said:


> Thank you all for your opinions! I decided to keep toy loulou! Maybe I'm spoiled by louis vuitton zipper that works like a butter. Unfortunately I have been using my YSL camera bag for over 6 months and *I was carrying it around with the zipper open all the time because it was so hard to open/close.* I just didn't like to pull the zipper so hard


This must be an issue that has been fixed because I bought  mine a month ago and don’t have a zipper issue. I keep reading it on old threads.


----------



## MiaKing

I would even consider buying another one but I need to see the zipper in person. It's good to know, they are actually listening, but considering the price, the zipper should be flawless. I mean, it's the thing that keeps your belongings relatively safe, and you suppose to use it every time you reach for the bag...


----------



## peaches24

MiaKing said:


> I would even consider buying another one but I need to see the zipper in person. It's good to know, they are actually listening, but considering the price, the zipper should be flawless. I mean, it's the thing that keeps your belongings relatively safe, and you suppose to use it every time you reach for the bag...


I totally agree! Next time you have a chance check out the bag in store. My zipper is smooth and buttery. I was genuinely confused when people kept posting about the zipper being difficult.


----------



## MBlanco7

I would hands down keep the camera bag. The size is perfect and it’s super roomy!


----------



## vastare

If its an everyday bag I would choose the camera bag, its a great daily bag. If you want it as a novelty and going out bag Toy is great as you can change up straps and wear as shoulder, top handle with shorter strap and off course crossbody. I have a Gucci marmot camera bag thats why I chose Toy Loulou. Otherwise I would have gone with YSL camera bag


----------

